# Lynden Open 2012



## avgdi (Dec 22, 2011)

Lynden Open 2012

February 4, 2012

Lynden, WA, USA

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LyndenOpen2012

http://www.cubingusa.com/lyndenopen2012/index.php

This will be the first competition in Washington state.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 23, 2012)

where are good places to stay, like hotels n stuff? I'm bringing me and two others up from Corvallis, Ore. so will need lodging


----------



## Meep (Feb 5, 2012)

Hays 6x6 WR 1:57 2:02 2:00 -> 2:00.xx mo3 IIRC

1st - Ian Bourn
2nd - Meep
3rd - Zheng Li


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 5, 2012)

How did Ian win? 

And yay for KevinWR


----------



## Meep (Feb 5, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> How did Ian win?
> 
> And yay for KevinWR


 
He solved the 3x3 the fastest on average out of the people who made it to the finals.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 5, 2012)

I presume there will be a video of KevinWR?


----------



## Meep (Feb 5, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> I presume there will be a video of KevinWR?


 
It's on video for sure (His dad recorded).

I got a video of Turbo (Sittinon Sukhaya) getting a NL 12.34 OH single lol, I'll send that to him later on and he might put it up


----------

